# Pigeon River Area



## suthe1np (Oct 13, 2013)

How are the rivers running up in the tip of the mitt? Heading up that way this weekend and hoping to get to an unmentionable for a little bit.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Clear, cold, normal flow......fish able.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Cold!!!!


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Ill be up there in 3 weeks fishing Sturgeon, Pigeon, and Black... cant wait

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Just got back. What rysalka said, but heard there was some good rain yesterday.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

How was the fishing?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

Anyone know what bugs are up top on the sturgeon, pigeon, Boyne, or Jordan right now so I know what hatch to try to match?


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Skeeters, yes, no or little hatch on the Sturgeon.
Water is up after heavy rains....going down but not fast due to water logged ground, but is improving


----------



## suthe1np (Oct 13, 2013)

Is the pigeon still pretty cold as well? looks a little high from the weekend rains, but not too bad on the gauge. Any significant hatches going on?


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

The tick hatch has been exceptional so far this year!


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Ticks-check. skeeters-check
water temp....still cold.
Water heading toward normal quickly,
Some hatches occurring but nights have been cold so water seems to stay cold.

Fished today on the Sturgeon....no fish caught, some sluggish follows.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

3 ticks yesterday on the dog and one on me. One today. And a few more last week. Never seen ticks like this in the lower. Have not seen them since a young kid in the UP about 45 years ago. Did not know we even had them down here.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Ill be in Wolverine in 2 weeks...please keep me posted

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## suthe1np (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah, the ticks have been bad this year. I saw a few around the northern LP the last two years, but nothing like my trip a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Fished a walk-in spot below Mio three weeks ago. Kid was excited so he walked ahead of me. He picked off 13 ticks while in the river and another 2 back at the car. I didn't have any. We had a mix of everything but the 20" came on a mahogany. The next weekend he wasn't in so much of a hurry. Last weekend the hennies and mahoganies were gone but there were sulphurs, march browns, caddis in several colors and sizes, yellow stones and two billion mosquitos.


----------

